# And out of nowhere he cycled 1,000km



## Seigi (8 Mar 2012)

[Originally blogged on CC: 20 September 2011]

So, just checking my statistics for what seems to be pretty much the end of summer, and I've cycled 1,018km in total since May 2011. Considering May 2011 was pretty much when I picked up a bike from a hiatus of 6 years, riding a MTB until August when I got my first road bike I'm pretty proud. Not only that, but I've lost 30kg (Just under 5st).

Sadly, I don't have a before picture of before I lost the 30kg (was quite camera shy), I did take one after 1 month but have since lost it. I think I may have deleted it because I was embarrassed by it but it was also depressing to look at. I was also looking through my 2008 end of year school book and that was depressing looking at what I was and what I have now became, had a nostalgia moment last night, including tears. 

While I haven't achieved anything particularly fascinating (to the most of you) on any one ride, I have seen lots of beautiful views, became healthier, became quicker, and increased my stamina. I never realised how much more enjoyable it was to cycle in the countryside than to drive, when driving you're in your own cabin and you're not really in the countryside, but when cycling you can feel the sun shining on you, you can feel the wind blowing in your face, hear the cows, sheep and birds, but not only that, you can stop atop a large hill, feeling you've achieved something and just take it all in, quite spectacular. I'm going to have to start taking my DSLR with me to take pictures, I'm really sad that I don't have it at times.

I think cycling has also helped me to find myself (?), it seems silly, but I never really knew what I enjoyed doing, sure yeah, I enjoyed photography and computing but it's never quite felt the same as cycling, I've never quite felt the passion and the want to talk about it all the time like I have with cycling, sometimes to the point where to non-cyclists it becomes mundane (probably my Achilles heal as of late).

So yeah, that was my first blog post, and my summary of Summer 2011, roll on Winter 2011 (and hopefully my first 1,000 miles).

//Seigi.


----------



## Stephenite (8 Mar 2012)

Well done. You've done much more than i've done this summer. Hope you enjoy winter too. Amazing you've lost 30kg. I need to lose at least 3" from the waist.


----------

